# Trying to write dear birth mom letter



## Axl2

Hi so I have sat down a few times to try to write the dear birth mom letter, but wow is it hard. Any tips or advice would be great? Thanks!!


----------



## missk1989

I haven't had to write a letter like this but I do teach letter writing so I know from experience that the hardest thing is getting started.

I would just start with something like "Dear......, I hope this letter finds you in good health." Hopefully things start rolling when you start typing. Good luck.


----------

